# CF sale



## Snake52 (Dec 15, 2006)

Custom Aquatics has a sale on 65 watt 10,000 K CF's for $15. Thought of buying a couple but, it's a little too long for my fixtue. Today's the last day of the sale.


----------



## creative-fury (Sep 8, 2006)

Can you put up a link to it. I can't seem to find it.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Ice White 10,000K Cool-Sun 55/65 wa... Product Details


----------



## Snake52 (Dec 15, 2006)

Here it is:

<http://www.customaquatic.com/customaquatic/subsubcategorypage.asp?subcatindexid=lt-rpcb-55>


----------

